# When does eye color change?



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I feel pretty stupid about this, but my (biological) kids were born with almost mirror/mica looking black eyes that changed to brown. I've heard that all mammals are born with blue eyes that change color, but from my experience that isn't true. All my previous dogs had brown eyes when I got them and my cats had green eyes that subtly changed to a golden color.

Baci has beautiful hazel green eyes. When will they settle in to the color they're destined to be?


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Picture (because I'm on an ipad)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Chocolate dogs have lighter pigmented eyes than other Havanese. That may just be the color eyes he will always have. Molly's eyes have always been dark brown.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles is chocolate and her eyes were the same color as Baci's. It took several months before her eyes turned to dark amber.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sassy is also a chocolate her eyes are light green and has been since I got her at 4 months.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Ooh, Sassy's a white chocolate! I like her eyes. I hope Baci keeps his light eye color.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

She had kept her eye color so Baci should keep his.

Nadine


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Just wanted to add this because you can see both eyes. I was thinking he would end up with brown eyes, so the hazel/green are a surprise. Now that I'm used to seeing them, I hope you're right and they stay this color, Nadine.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

His eyes are beautiful!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

His eyes are beautiful. I know why you want them to stay that color. How old is he?

Nadine


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Thank you!

He's only 9 weeks old. (I'm still trying to figure out how to capture the ticker to put in my signature.)


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out a lot of things. 

Nadine


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Beautiful eyes! ...and coloring!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Sassy's Mom said:


> I'm still trying to figure out a lot of things.
> 
> Nadine


Lol!



Savannah Kalista said:


> Beautiful eyes! ...and coloring!


Thank you!


----------

